# Vets pushing to breed



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm happy with my vet he is a nice person is a lot better that the ones who treated my previous dogs.


I remember the first time I took him there, the vet was surprised to see his color (red) and said he didn't knew poodles came in this color and that he is going to be highly desired as a stud because of his rare color.


However I took him yesterday since he got a small case of ear mites, after adding the medicine he asked how older Pompadour is wish I said 15 months and he asked if I wanted to breed him 

But he is still a puppy and no testing yet  I think someone of his clients asked for stud, beacause of what he told me in the first visit.

I remember when we had Oso (husky/GSD mix) a vet asked us if we wanted to add him in a "stud looks for girlfriend list" 


Well I told my vet that "no breeding him now he still need to finish his career, and if he is bred it would be only to a show female and to compatible colors" and explained how all his family tree are reds and apricots no white dogs to prevent patches or fading.


I didn´t liked his comment, I'm not going to turn into a "rare color" BYB mostly when the mayority of the BYB and mill poodles here are mixed , but he did respected why I don't want to breed him


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Around here there´s the myth that you HAVE to breed your dog or cat when it gets to one year of age or it would die of cancer/ sadness/ get traumatized if you don't  and vets insist on this.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

I would think "one time" would make them want it even more.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> I'm happy with my vet he is a nice person is a lot better that the ones who treated my previous dogs.
> 
> 
> I remember the first time I took him there, the vet was surprised to see his color (red) and said he didn't knew poodles came in this color and that he is going to be highly desired as a stud because of his rare color.
> ...


My vet asked me the same thing with Ponki... and she's not even a purebred poodle!!! Even if she was a purebred she's not confirmationally correct. 

They should really stick to what they know... healing dogs! (Instead of playing match maker!)


----------

